# MK5 MK6 Jetta front brakes



## MrTDI2.0 (Sep 30, 2019)

My 2012 Jetta TDI has 288 front rotors and 272 rears. I know this has been discussed to death that’s not what I’m posting about. Please don’t tell me that is the wrong configuration I bought the car new and have done all the services myself. Bottom line is VW is notorious for putting different brakes brake sizes etc on all the models even within their sub groups. 

My question is this. Will 288 fronts from an MK5 Fit an MK6?


----------



## kirk_augustin (Jul 21, 2012)

MrTDI2.0 said:


> My 2012 Jetta TDI has 288 front rotors and 272 rears. I know this has been discussed to death that’s not what I’m posting about. Please don’t tell me that is the wrong configuration I bought the car new and have done all the services myself. Bottom line is VW is notorious for putting different brakes brake sizes etc on all the models even within their sub groups.
> 
> My question is this. Will 288 fronts from an MK5 Fit an MK6?


This link seems to say they are the same between 2005 and 2012 which should be the cross over from Mk5 to Mk6 I think.

https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen__/Disc-Brake-Rotor/67815299/6R0615301D.html


----------



## tharkhold (Apr 29, 2012)

MrTDI2.0 said:


> My 2012 Jetta TDI has 288 front rotors and 272 rears. I know this has been discussed to death that’s not what I’m posting about. Please don’t tell me that is the wrong configuration I bought the car new and have done all the services myself. Bottom line is VW is notorious for putting different brakes brake sizes etc on all the models even within their sub groups.
> 
> My question is this. Will 288 fronts from an MK5 Fit an MK6?


Yes they will.

the only thing i've seen different from mk5 to mk6 was on the rear caliper slider pins. These were different, with different rubber boots. Everything else was the same for front caliper carriers, calipers, rotors, pads, etc.

Also, if you ever want to change your front rotors from 288 to 310mm "GTI" ones, the only thing you need to change is the caliper carriers (and rotors of course!)

Same goes for the back ones, you only need to get "GTI" caliper carriers and new 286mm rotors.

Source: I've done it on my '08 mk5, and my buddies mk 5.5 golf sportwagen 2012.


----------



## scrambldcj (Feb 16, 2013)

I second the above swap/bolt on to 312mm rotors and rear 272 (iirc) disks. As mentioned you just need the rotors and caliper carriers. All else being equal.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 7, 2009)

This is a relatively newer thread... I'm looking to confirm that the rear knuckle mount points for calipers are the same on mk5 and mk6 jettas. My son's mk6 has rear drums and we have the potential to get all the parts from a 2007 mk5 donor car. I know the rotors differ between 253 on my mk6 and 260 on the mk5 cars. Presuming that the carrier / caliper / rotor / pads are a matched set, I'm simply looking to find out whether they're a simple bolt on to the MK6 car. I do know that the rear knuckles on my car and my son's car match even though they differ in independent / non-independent rear. knuckles on the mk5 have very similar part numbers, differing only in the prefix and rev number suffiix.


----------



## tharkhold (Apr 29, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> This is a relatively newer thread... I'm looking to confirm that the rear knuckle mount points for calipers are the same on mk5 and mk6 jettas. My son's mk6 has rear drums and we have the potential to get all the parts from a 2007 mk5 donor car. I know the rotors differ between 253 on my mk6 and 260 on the mk5 cars. Presuming that the carrier / caliper / rotor / pads are a matched set, I'm simply looking to find out whether they're a simple bolt on to the MK6 car. I do know that the rear knuckles on my car and my son's car match even though they differ in independent / non-independent rear. knuckles on the mk5 have very similar part numbers, differing only in the prefix and rev number suffiix.


Have you had a look at parts.vw.com yet? Those diagrams clearly show the parts and their numbers, so the conversion 'should' be straightforward.

Also, if you want to do a complete quad-link conversion for the jetta, that should be straightforward as well.


----------

